# MagicJack & DirecTV Tivo Series 2 dial-in



## bcbounders (Sep 24, 2008)

I've looked through the forums but haven't found a posting with this same topic... so I'm wondering if ANYONE has ever had success with a TiVo unit dialing in for updates over a MagicJack VOIP device.

Anyone? Anyone at all?

Thanks!

P.S... and, yes, I know about trying PPP, etc., but that's not a great option for me (Apple computers with no serial ports).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Won't work.
either hack your Tivo to make it think it is calling in or just delete the "you need to call in" messages


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can use USB serial adapters for serial PPP. The work is configuring the computer as a PPP client, which should be very doable considering that OSX is BSD based.


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

I had a hard enough time getting magicjack to dial out with a cordless phone. Tivo was out of the question. Magicjack requires a longer DTMF tone length than most newer electronics use.


----------



## bcbounders (Sep 24, 2008)

Gunnyman & IminMs - thanks. I kinda figured that it wouldn't work, but thought I'd ask before dropping any change on it. Appreciate the input.

classicsat - PPP is sounding like the best option/route. I'll have to do some digging and see if anyone here has successfully configured the PPP client on Mac OS X for some pointers. If you know of any threads dealing with this, I'd appreciate a pointer.

Thanks all1


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

IminMs said:


> I had a hard enough time getting magicjack to dial out with a cordless phone. Tivo was out of the question. Magicjack requires a longer DTMF tone length than most newer electronics use.


I had no problems. It was just like it says, plug it in to the PC, plug it into the cordless phone and in a few minutes I could make and receive calls with my three DECT 6.0 cordless phones.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I know this is not what you asked but I hope you know Magic Jack is bad? They intentionally install adware on your machine, spy on your activities, sell your information to spammers, don't have a real 911 service and force you into not suing them among other dastardly deeds.

Here are some examples to cancel now before its too late http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/04/14/magicjacks-eula-says.html
http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/320/RipOff0320581.htm
http://www.infomercialscams.com/scams/magic_jack_complaints

After you read those search the web for support and return stories. You'll find that support is non existent and getting a refund often takes two months if you get it at all

Just in case you change your mind you will have to edit your registry manually to uninstall the crap - http://uninstallmagicjack.com/ with instructions on how to get rid of it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ciper said:


> I know this is not what you asked but I hope you know Magic Jack is bad? They intentionally install adware on your machine, spy on your activities, sell your information to spammers, don't have a real 911 service and force you into not suing them among other dastardly deeds.
> 
> Here are some examples to cancel now before its too late http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/04/14/magicjacks-eula-says.html
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/320/RipOff0320581.htm
> ...


Most of the negative responses are by people who have no idea what they are doing. and the other page says "..Our computers may analyze the phone numbers you call in order to improve the relevance of the ads.."

So what, no big deal. I see no effect on the PC. Besides the laptop I'm using it on goes to a blamk screen after a minute. I'm not looking at any ads so I don't care. Even TiVo has ads based on what you are viewing. That is no different.

The calls sound like they are from a landline. I am very pleased with it. And if I do ever want to remove the registry entries, not that they will affect anything anyway, that will be easy too.


----------

